# Lightning Speedway Rockford MI



## jasburrito (May 31, 2003)

I have Lightning Speedway set up in my garage. 
vid of track
Wanna race? Call me 616 two eight 3 o 9 four seven.
heat race vid




shootout vid





Wife really wants to park in garage.


----------



## jasburrito (May 31, 2003)

jasburrito said:


> I have Lightning Speedway set up in my garage.
> 
> Wanna do some ripping? Call me 616 two eight 3 o 9 four seven.
> Video of super fast car I built.


----------

